# Mosquito Walleye



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

went out to skeeter Friday afternoon around 4pm. Had my 1st eye by 4:22pm and it was a nice one 23” BUT it was covered in something - like it was infected ( didn’t even want to touch it actually lol). Then the 2nd one hit at 4:31 and it was infected also along with the 3rd one that I caught. Does anyone know what that is? looked like the attached photo but it was all over them


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

To many spawning partners


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

DHower08 said:


> To many spawning partners


Hahaha that ain’t right. Sticky Fishy herps


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Got this the other night have gotten a few like this over the years


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

Andrew24 said:


> Got this the other night have gotten a few like this over the years


That’s exactly what mine looked like. 1st time I ever caught one that looked like that and to get 3 in a row was making me nervous


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s called lymphosistis.


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

G3guy said:


> It’s called lymphosistis.


Thanks - I release them all. Should I have removed them?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

https://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish_diseases/lymphocystis.html here is a link from Minnesota dnr, it should be much more accurate and believable than one from like Michigan....

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Andrew24 said:


> Got this the other night have gotten a few like this over the years


Wow! Not sure what to do with something like that. 

Very HOT grease and a few beers I guess?

Don.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Ranger621WW said:


> Thanks - I release them all. Should I have removed them?


Removing the fish from the lake wouldn’t matter much. It’s a disease in the water. Usually it disappears as the water warms up. It usually only affects the skin not the meat. I’ve caught a few fish from Erie that had it. They tasted just fine. And I haven’t developed any tumors.....


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Wow next they will be glowing. Oh that's right the eyes do glow at night. Uh oh.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

G3guy said:


> Removing the fish from the lake wouldn’t matter much. It’s a disease in the water. Usually it disappears as the water warms up. It usually only affects the skin not the meat. I’ve caught a few fish from Erie that had it. They tasted just fine. And I haven’t developed any tumors.....


BAZINGA! G3 is exactly right. It only goes skin deep and does not affect the meat. I've caught walleye like that before. They get beat up during the spawn, especially females making redds. Their skin gets abraded and the infection can take hold.


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info. I’ve been catching eyes the majority of my life and this was a 1st for me


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

There is always something growing on fish in Lake Erie.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The lake was nuked immediately after ICE OFF. Those eyes are radioactive.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> The lake was nuked immediately after ICE OFF. Those eyes are radioactive.


Yes. I would advise catch and release only. In fact don't even fish there until the contamination is contained.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew24 said:


> Got this the other night have gotten a few like this over the years


Good Grief!(chas brown!) Disgusting! Send pic to ODNR!


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

ya13ya03 said:


> Yes. I would advise catch and release only. In fact don't even fish there until the contamination is contained.


I think I’ll take my chances but thanks for the advice lol


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Andrew24 said:


> Got this the other night have gotten a few like this over the years


EEEWWWWWUUUU! I mean EEUUUWWWW!. Don't touch 'em. whatever you do.--Tim


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> BAZINGA! G3 is exactly right. It only goes skin deep and does not affect the meat. I've caught walleye like that before. They get beat up during the spawn, especially females making redds. Their skin gets abraded and the infection can take hold.


buckeyebowman is correct. I (We) have caught walleye with that growth for years following the spawn. That condition can exist in any body of water where walleye spawn. Just speak with a fish biologist if something like that concerns you, that is what I did.


----------



## Ranger621WW (Aug 19, 2013)

Shortdrift said:


> buckeyebowman is correct. I (We) have caught walleye with that growth for years following the spawn. That condition can exist in any body of water where walleye spawn. Just speak with a fish biologist if something like that concerns you, that is what I did.


Your guys answers are enough for me - I appreciate it


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

No no there more!


----------



## vpovroznik (Apr 16, 2016)

I don’t think I’d be eating that


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The posters are correct. It's fairly common and skin deep. It doesn't effect the meat, but I have yet to actually keep one that's blistered like that. I have caught a few eyes that had it bad.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Fished for walleye yesterday, fishing was slow, 4 of us fished from 2 boats. We started at 8:00am and fished until 4:00 pm did not start catching any fish with size until noon. We caught a total of 15 keepers which was not a bad day. We caught all fish on walleye harness with night crawlers, we also fished with flicker shad and vibes but did not catch any fish with lures.


----------

